# California Spanish moss vs Spanish Moss



## tylerh (May 3, 2011)

Question -

I have been reading about the use of Spanish moss in the vivarium, and have generally found that it seems to be a no-no.

From reading, I assume this is the same "Spanish Moss" that grows on Southern Oak Trees?

Well, the California Oak has its own spanish Moss that is totally different from the Southern - The california is a Lichen called Ramalina menziesii, While the southern is actually related more to bromiliads.

Wondering if this California Spanish Moss would be OK for the tank, since it looks amazing but it is totally different than the common Spanish Moss?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

You are much more likely to have luck with the real thing. Tillandsia usneoides. The lichen will most likely die fast and rot. It's not so pretty in the viv. Tillansia usneoides will grow in the vivarium however. I have grown it in some of my larger vivs in the past. It will like to be up high closer to the lights and kept more on the dry side. It's one of those plants that likes high humidity and good air flow.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The reason that there are recommendations against Spanish Moss (Tillandsia usneoides) is because there are at least two documented cases of problems with it. These were reported by Dr. Kevin Wright in the old ADG (if you want to read them). In one the frog swallowed a pieces and it lacerated the internal organs on it's way through the digestive system and in a second case, the frog got a piece tangled around it's mid-body which then lacerated it's way into the frog. 

I'm with Josh on the lichen.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Ed said:


> The reason that there are recommendations against Spanish Moss (Tillandsia usneoides) is because there are at least two documented cases of problems with it. These were reported by Dr. Kevin Wright in the old ADG (if you want to read them). In one the frog swallowed a pieces and it lacerated the internal organs on it's way through the digestive system and in a second case, the frog got a piece tangled around it's mid-body which then lacerated it's way into the frog.
> 
> I'm with Josh on the lichen.



Woah! I wasn't aware of that. 

There are LOTS of other very cool plants to use in the viv that are much more attractive and useful and from the sounds of it, much less dangerous.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

dont forget the ever present trombiculid mites on spanish moss. 

james


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

It would probably die if you don't do researxh on it, but that's pretty obvious. I'd stick to regular spanish


----------

